# What r u supposed to be doing right now??



## fleurdejoo (Aug 29, 2012)

I am supposed to be at the doctor's overslept!


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2012)

Studying. I've been spending more time preparing for bugfest than doing things I really should be doing.


----------



## agent A (Aug 29, 2012)

Gardening and gettin ready for school tomorrow I'm on the forum and playin pocket frogs lol


----------



## ismart (Aug 29, 2012)

Working.


----------



## derryjellybies (Aug 29, 2012)

I should be doing my organic chemistry homework, calculus homework, or _something_ productive. Instead, I am lying in bed reading Mantidforum posts on my cell phone


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 29, 2012)

working


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 29, 2012)

exactly what I'm doing. :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Aug 29, 2012)

Nothing. I start school in a week, and in half an hour I'll be going to a good field that is known for having many chinese mantises.


----------



## petoly (Aug 29, 2012)

tattooing but I cancelled all my appointments because I'm sick.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 29, 2012)

resting cuz im sick


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 29, 2012)

I should be in the bathroom pooping right now but I'm holding it in  

Lol just kidding.


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2012)

derryjellybies said:


> I should be doing my organic chemistry homework, calculus homework, or _something_ productive. Instead, I am lying in bed reading Mantidforum posts on my cell phone


Been there. Blah. I also took them together


----------



## mantid_mike (Aug 29, 2012)

I should be working on my portfolio. School starts in a week and I need to submit it by then.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2012)

going to store to stock up on supplies, dont wanna go, don't make me, wwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

ok, I'm going. :scooter:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 29, 2012)

Tysaaan, best answer ever buddy!!!

Lmao!


----------



## aNisip (Aug 29, 2012)

my calculus hw ...and copying notes that i missed...but mantidforum is waaaaaaaay more entertaining :detective:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 30, 2012)

sleeping


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 30, 2012)

nothing


----------



## gripen (Aug 30, 2012)

Feeding my mantids...


----------



## Conmacieist (Aug 30, 2012)

Getting ready for class.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 30, 2012)

Doing my pre calc and AP Chem, oh and my AP nsl(government) homework.

And don't forget my Latin homework..... god i hate school &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't have homework. :tt2:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 30, 2012)

but just a few years to high school. :helpsmilie:


----------



## hierodula (Aug 31, 2012)

Sleeping :sleeping: :clown:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2012)

Waiting for Fuzzy friday to begin! so I should be working, but fuzzy friday is more fun! grannyma bad girl! were gonna have oatmeal and 12 grain toast, with brown sugar and a little salt and milk!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 31, 2012)

Guild wars2 ing .... lol


----------



## petoly (Aug 31, 2012)

tattooing today all day...I hope I survive. I hate being booked solid but its' money


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 31, 2012)

petoly said:


> tattooing today all day...I hope I survive. I hate being booked solid but its' money


How many tattoos do you personally have?


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 31, 2012)

Skateboarding, but I clipped my shin on a metal ledge within half an hour of starting. Now I'm at home eating a popsicle.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 31, 2012)

Reading Shakespeare, but instead I'm reading The Extended Phenotype by Richard Dawkins and have been momentarily distracted by my iPad. Anyway, back to reading.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 31, 2012)

Mime I bet you it's a lot!


----------



## Danny. (Aug 31, 2012)

Supposed to be working out. But instead I'm eating IN-N-OUT and on here.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 31, 2012)

Danny. said:


> Supposed to be working out. But instead I'm eating IN-N-OUT and on here.


You win the most American award!


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 31, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Mime I bet you it's a lot!


I don't follow.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 31, 2012)

Tattoo's! And In-N-Out, yum!


----------

